# Augmenter la taille par défaut sur Safari



## baba78 (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 27' et je trouve que les sites sur internet, notamment Safari que j'utilise plus souvent, apparaissent très petits par rapport à la taille de l'écran. J'ai personnalisé la barre d'outils en y ajoutant l'icône avec les deux "A" pour réduire ou agrandir la page. En cliquant 3 fois sur l'icône avec le grand "A" pour augmenter la page j'arrive à un résultat qui est beaucoup plus agréable. Ceci dit, je suis obligé de répéter ceci à chaque fois que j'ouvre un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle page. C'est pourquoi je me demande si il y avait la possibilité que ceci soit fait par défaut ?
J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une option dans Préférences, Avancées, puis Accès universel : Ne jamais utiliser de tailles de caractères inférieures à ... et on sélectionne la taille mais il s'agit des caractères qui sont augmentés et des fois la page ne s'augmente pas proportionnellement et le rendu est mauvais contrairement au résultat quand on clique sur l'icône pour agrandir la page avec le "A".
Auriez-vous une solution ?
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir.
Avez-vous agrandit la fenêtre en tirant sur le coin rayé en bas a droite??


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Juillet 2010)

baba78 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 27' et je trouve que les sites sur internet, notamment Safari que j'utilise plus souvent, apparaissent très petits par rapport à la taille de l'écran. J'ai personnalisé la barre d'outils en y ajoutant l'icône avec les deux "A" pour réduire ou agrandir la page. En cliquant 3 fois sur l'icône avec le grand "A" pour augmenter la page j'arrive à un résultat qui est beaucoup plus agréable. Ceci dit, je suis obligé de répéter ceci à chaque fois que j'ouvre un nouvel onglet ou une nouvelle page. C'est pourquoi je me demande si il y avait la possibilité que ceci soit fait par défaut ?
> J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une option dans Préférences, Avancées, puis Accès universel : Ne jamais utiliser de tailles de caractères inférieures à ... et on sélectionne la taille mais il s'agit des caractères qui sont augmentés et des fois la page ne s'augmente pas proportionnellement et le rendu est mauvais contrairement au résultat quand on clique sur l'icône pour agrandir la page avec le "A".
> Auriez-vous une solution ?
> Je vous remercie d'avance.


Bonjour

Barre des menus/Préférences système/Clavier et souris/Souris

Teste en cochant Zoom avec la molette de défilement.

Ca dépanne bien et rapidement.

@+


----------



## baba78 (19 Juillet 2010)

pontil a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Avez-vous agrandit la fenêtre en tirant sur le coin rayé en bas a droite??



Oui, je préfère profiter de la taille de l'écran 



ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Barre des menus/Préférences système/Clavier et souris/Souris
> 
> ...


Oui ça je connaissais mais ça fait un zoom sur l'écran, c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche 

Merci quand même pour vos réponses, j'espère en avoir d'autres


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Juillet 2010)

baba78 a dit:


> Oui, je préfère profiter de la taille de l'écran
> 
> 
> Oui ça je connaissais mais ça fait un zoom sur l'écran, c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche
> ...


Bonsoir

Si un clic dans le Dock te gène pas pour agrandir les caractères, teste ce code:

*tell* application "Safari" *to* activate
*tell* application "System Events"
*repeat* *with* i *from* 1 *to* 3
keystroke "+" using command down
delay 0.1
*end* *repeat*
*end* *tell*

Je sais c'est nul, mais c'est une solution.

@+


----------



## bambougroove (20 Juillet 2010)

baba78 a dit:


> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un iMac 27' et je trouve que les sites sur internet, notamment Safari que j'utilise plus souvent, apparaissent très petits par rapport à la taille de l'écran.


Baah oui, tout le monde n'a pas un écran 27" 

Certains sites bénéficient d'un format proportionnel (dans ce cas il suffit d'agrandir manuellement ta fenêtre de Safari à la taille désirée et ce réglage sera gardé en mémoire) et d'autres qui représentent la majorité sont d'une largeur fixe (par exemple ce forum, et des réglages n'y changeront rien ou presque rien).

Le gros avantage du 27" n'est pas de permettre la navigation sur internet en plein écran (à cause des largeurs fixes), mais plutôt de permettre d'avoir par exemple 2 fenêtres d'applications côte à côte, de centrer sur l'écran la fenêtre de Safari pour une meilleure ergonomie et éventuellement en même temps 1 ou 2 applications visibles, etc.


----------



## - B'n - (20 Juillet 2010)

> Si un clic dans le Dock te gène pas pour agrandir les caractères, teste ce code:
> 
> tell application "Safari" to activate
> tell application "System Events"
> ...


Ou tout simplement, faire un "pomme +" dans Safari. 
Si tu as une souris multi-boutons, tu peux en programmer un pour cette action.


----------



## pinkipou (20 Juillet 2010)

Pour conserver un zoom permanent dans safari :

Tout d'abord :

 1 Il faut créer un fichier (en utilisant textedit) nommé defaultzoom.css ou tout autre nom, du moment qu'il y a l'extension  .css

2 Copier/coller le code suivant dans  textedit :

body {
zoom: 120%;
}

La valeur 120 correspond à un agrandissement de 20% vous pouvez attribuer la valeur que vous voulez. Au dessus de 100 on augmente en dessous on diminue, A 100 c'est la taille d'origine.

Avec TextEdit, assurez-vous de créer un document .txt  par défaut (et non .rft) avant de copier et de coller le texte qui précède. Vous pouvez régler ça dans textedit en allant dans Préférences ->Nouveau document-> et cocher format texte. Lorsque vous enregistrez le fichier, un avertissement apparaitra indiquant que .txt sera l'extension par défaut, mais vous aurez le choix de mettre .css ou .txt
2 Enregistrez votre fichier (en .css) et fermez l'éditeur.

3 Dans Safari, allez dans Préférences ->avancée. Dans le menu déroulant feuille de style, sélectionnez Autre, et pointez le vers  le fichier que vous avez créé (defautzoom.css). Vous pouvez avoir besoin de redémarrer Safari pour le changement prenne effet.

Un fois cette manip faite le zoom prédéfini restera effectif en permanence.


Merci qui  ?


----------



## SergeD (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,
c'est magique, un grand merci,
il faut mettre 120% sous SL, mais 1.2 sous Léopard.


----------



## bambougroove (21 Juillet 2010)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> c'est magique, un grand merci,
> il faut mettre 120% sous SL, mais 1.2 sous Léopard.


Heureux ???


----------



## baba78 (21 Juillet 2010)

Merci beaucoup, exactement ce que je voulais !


----------



## pinkipou (21 Juillet 2010)

baba78 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, exactement ce que je voulais !



Mais de rien, pour une fois que je peux aider ! !


----------



## bambougroove (21 Juillet 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Merci qui ?


Merci pinkipou pour l'astuce 

Etonnant tout de même qu'il faille ce genre de manipulation pour maintenir en permanence le zoom de son choix avec Safari :mouais:
A utiliser toutefois avec "parcimonie" dans la grandeur de zoom, car on perd en netteté (texte, dessin, photo).

Je n'utilise pas Safari car il ne permet pas l'alignement vertical des onglets ouverts, et j'en ai souvent beaucoup, ce qui est très utile et prend toute sa "dimension" avec un écran 27" 
J'utilise donc Firefox et Opera qui permettent facilement de garder en mémoire le zoom désiré (et de le désactiver tout aussi simplement), surtout en ce qui concerne Opera


----------



## pinkipou (21 Juillet 2010)

Par contre j'ai rencontré des problèmes avec le zoom safari sur certains sites de banque en ligne ou il faut taper son code sur un clavier virtuel. Le fait d'avoir le zoom peut entrainer une saisie erronée du code. Le chiffre sur lequel on clique est remplacé par un autre, et comme les chiffres s'affichent cryptés on ne se rend pas compte du problème quand on clique dessus (sauf quand le code est refusé). Si on retire le zoom tout fonctionne à nouveau. On dirait que le clavier virtuel est zoomé, mais pas les zones qui vont réagir au clic et envoyer les vrais chiffres au serveur.
Ca me l'a fait sur le site d' ING direct.
Autre site qui chez moi ne fonctionne pas correctement avec le zoom, c'est google maps, quand on programme un itinéraire, et qu'on décide de le modifier à la souris directement sur la carte.

Mais tout ça reste marginal (je suppose)  .


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Juillet 2010)

*Ici on parle matériel... Zou on déplace. Merci de faire attention.*


----------



## Pushkin1830 (1 Janvier 2011)

pinkipou a dit:


> Pour conserver un zoom permanent dans safari :
> 
> Tout d'abord :
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

Je suis sous Safari Version 5.0.3 (5533.19.4) et si la méthode ci-dessus fonctionne parfaitement en 120 % ou 1.2, elle ne reste pas mémorisée.

En effet, le menu déroulant perd, en cours de navigation, le fichier css pointé pour revenir à "aucune sélection".

Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ?

MAJ : Réponse : le plugin Safari adblocker provoquait cela : Nickel en le désinstallant.

Bon surf

Cordialement

Pushkin


----------



## whocancatchme (16 Avril 2011)

Je déterre un vieux sujet mais ça fais quand même beaucoup de ligne de code ou de truc compliqué pour finalement maintenir appuyé POMME et cliquer sur + ou - pour ceux qui ont le pavé numérique.


----------



## alitaliano (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'utilise le code CSS suivant pour mettre le zoom par défaut de Safari à 120 % (avec l'astuce mentionnée dans un post précédent) :

```
body {
zoom: 120%; 
}
```

Ça marche parfaitement, mais j'aimerais *créer des exceptions sur certains sites*, tels que gmail ou google maps pour lesquels ce zoom crée un défaut d'affichage.

Est-ce que je peux insérer un _"zoom.exception:http://monurl;"_ ou autre quelque part ?

L'extension "AllPagesZoom" gère les exceptions, mais il y a toujours un décalage entre le chargement de la page et le moment où s'opère le zoom. En effet, on voit la page zoomer très brièvement de 100% à 120% ce qui fait très bricolage...

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## michaelse (26 Octobre 2011)

ya ça qui marche nickel et qu'on peut customizer peinard
http://sixfoot1.com/safari-extensions/resizer/

fallait demander


----------



## alitaliano (26 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ton message,  mais ce n'est pas du tout ce que je recherche. :rateau:
En plus je souhaite du code CSS et non une extension...


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2011)

michaelse a dit:


> ya ça qui marche nickel et qu'on peut customizer peinard
> http://sixfoot1.com/safari-extensions/resizer/
> 
> fallait demander


Bonjour,
T'es certain que que l'on peut zoomer sur la page avec cette extension ?

Sinon, il y a/avait une extension du nom de SafariMagnifier, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver un lien valable.


----------



## or.l (17 Septembre 2012)

merci
mes yeux vont revivre


----------

